# Mid Winter Specks & Reds Frenzy!



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

VIDEO: 




What is going on anglers?! In this report me and my girlfriend headed out simply doing some old school dock fishing with live shrimp. It was a little bit later in the day, so we went to the local bait shop & picked up three dozen live shrimp. We were simply casting our shrimp out, and letting them float back in the current. This simple method was SLAYING the fish! We even had a double hook up on the first cast while being here! All in all we probably caught 12+ fish ranging from Redfish, Speckled Trout, and Toadfish. This trip was surprisingly one of the most fun trips I've had fishing in awhile. Its good to get back out there and just do the type of fishing that got you started in the first place. Anyways, good luck to anyone heading out the next couple of days. Ill leave a video of the trip above if any of y'all wanna check it out on this gloomy day! Tight Lines anglers!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Enjoyed the video -- BTW , Taylor is the best catch you have ever shown us !


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice vid. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Saltwater_fan4life (Dec 22, 2015)

Enjoyed the video! Thanks for Sharing!!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

good day for sure.


----------

